# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Eastenders Spoillers - 26th -30th July

## alan45

Billy has a job interview but will he land the new role?

Chelsea's attempts to bond with Gray's kids go awry

Jean is upset after she receives a worrying phone call

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders is set to air episodes later than usual when the Tokyo Olympics begin.

The Summer Games are set to kick off next Friday (July 23), meaning the BBC needs to alter its programming schedule across both the day and nighttime to fit in coverage.

As a result, EastEnders will move to later timeslots for the week beginning Monday (July 26) at 9.05pm, and then settling into 9pm slots for Tuesday and Thursday. Friday's episode returns to 9.05pm.

The week will be heavily focused on Chelsea Fox's relationship with Gray Atkins, while Mick Carter has to make a very important decision about his future.

There will be some regional exceptions. Click here to find out if your area is impacted.

Much like the last few weeks during Euro 2020, the BBC also plans to release boxsets of weekly episodes ahead of time for EastEnders fans not able to watch during the later timeslots.

Executive producer of EastEnders, Jon Sen, announced the return of boxsets in a statement: "We're so glad that the audience has enjoyed getting ahead of the game ? keeping up with Albert Square on iPlayer whilst enjoying the Euros, so we're carrying on releasing the week's episodes on Monday throughout Tokyo 2020.

"There's enough happening in Walford this summer to keep everyone on the edge of their seats and we're thrilled audiences won't need to miss out on anything."

Each weekly boxset will continue to be released on Mondays through the duration of the Tokyo Summer Olympic Games. The soap is expected to get back to a more regular schedule following the Olympics, after a summer of disruptions and scheduling changes.

For now, EastEnders continues on Thursday on BBC One.


https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/eas...ter-timeslots/

----------

lizann (16-07-2021), Ruffed_lemur (15-07-2021)

----------


## lizann

stacey in trouble inside?

----------


## Perdita

iPlayer release date: Monday 26 July 2021 at 06:00

BBC One airdate: Monday 26 July 2021 at 21:05

Mick realises that either Frankie or Nancy has a secret boyfriend and demands to know which of them is sneaking around. Later, Mick storms into the gym and demands that Zack ends things with his daughter.

Zack confides in Sharon about how he was involved in Nancy's hit and run. He then decides to break things off with Nancy, who blames Mick for his decision.

Meanwhile, Vi comments that Bernie ? who has been taking more diet pills ? looks ill when she sees her. Later, Karen invites everyone over to lunch in order to resolve the family's differences. Bernie feels guilty about the diet pills when Keegan reveals that he told Karen about the surrogacy because he was worried about her.

Elsewhere, Jean accompanies Ruby to the hospital for her operation when Martin has to take Lily to the dentist.


iPlayer release date: Monday 26 July 2021 at 06:00

BBC One airdate: Tuesday 27 July 2021 at 21:00

When they return home from the hospital, Ruby offers Jean some money to help out. Jean turns her down, but takes Ruby back to her place so they can enjoy some face masks.

Ruby is pleased with how things go and explains how she never had fun like this with her own mum. However, things take a turn when Jean receives a call.

Meanwhile, Karen thinks Chelsea should be making more of an effort with the kids. Gray suggests Chelsea could take them shopping as Mia needs a new dress for her birthday. However, when Chelsea neglects the children, Keegan and Whitney have to step in.

Elsewhere, Linda fires Zack from The Vic when she finds out what happened with him and Nancy. Mick decides to play along with Linda's outrage.

Also today, Tiffany rejects Whitney's help as she remains desperate for cash.


iPlayer release date: Monday 26 July 2021 at 06:00

BBC One airdate: Thursday 29 July 2021 at 21:10

Chelsea persuades Gray to not bother going into work today. They meet Chelsea's friend, who has a van full of stolen dresses. Gray is concerned but Chelsea tries to talk him round.

Chelsea and Gray have some fun in the back of his car. When Chelsea spots an earring, Gray is worried when he realises it was Tina's.

Meanwhile, Billy applies for a job at Kat's cab firm. He's upset when Dana's father Harvey also presents himself as a possible candidate and lands the position straight away. Kat soon realises that something isn't right with Billy.

Elsewhere, Lola gets upset when Ben makes a comment about Isaac. Lola reaffirms her dedication to Isaac's recovery, which annoys Sheree.

Also today, Nancy feels betrayed.


iPlayer release date: Monday 26 July 2021 at 06:00

BBC One airdate: Friday 30 July 2021 at 21:05

It's Martin's birthday, but he realises that Ruby has forgotten. Ruby is left shaken by a comment that Jay makes about her ? and her paranoia only grows further when she overhears Kat talking about her.

Later, Ruby realises her mistake when Jean says that she should be planning a dinner for Martin.

Meanwhile, Kat realises that Billy is sleeping in the car lot cabin. She lets Honey, Phil and Lola know what's going on ? and has an idea over how to help.

Elsewhere, Keegan offers Tiffany some money to buy a new dress for her graduation party. Later, Whitney tries to make Tiffany feel better after a comment on her social media page, but she inadvertently makes Tiffany think that she needs to have more work done.


Digital Spy

----------

